# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  BOB Lenamhai

## Lenamhai

Xin giới thiệu với anh em một board Giao tiếp đơn giản qua cổng LPT không có bảo vệ do mình tự làm dành cho các anh em mới chơi ngân sách eo hẹp có thể sử dụng
Mạch BOB 4 trục, 4 đường cho limit

----------


## vuthanh

no image, no image

----------


## vuotquaconsong

cho em xin giá inbox nha anh

----------

